# Mt Tam - Old Railroad Grade



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Anyone climbed this? Is it the type of trail that's doable on 23mm slicks or does it need bigger tires or even knobbies/CX?


----------



## redmr2_man (Dec 22, 2009)

it has a little annoying rock bits but there are clear smoother lines. I'd ride it with 23mm slicks if I had too. A 25/28 slick would make it a little more plush. I see no need for a full cx/knobby unless you were linking together more dirt, because nothing is slick/muddy. It's over pretty quick as a climb, thats why I suggest just keeping the slick


----------



## BDB (Jul 8, 2002)

Agreed, have done it on 23s. Will do part of it this weekend on gatorskin25s.

It's really only the first part of it that's rocky/rutty. after you go past Summit Ave it's a lot better. 

Rapha Women's prestige will take in part of it this weekend - from Mt Home Inn to the top.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for the comments.. sounds like it's doable on 23s then. It was the Rapha race that made me wonder, actually!


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Ya, I've done Railroad (up and down) and Rock Springs (down only) on a road bike plenty of time. 23s should be fine for you, ginger on the downhills though.


----------



## rho (Apr 28, 2008)

yer light enough to get away with 23s. i wouldnt want to my self, but i dont even like running road tires in the road.... so there is that.


----------

